# Auckland Radio ZLD



## Neil Sanderson ZL1NZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there: For those who may have spent time in the South Pacific and worked Auckland Radio ZLD on 500kc/s or SSB (until the station closed in 1993) you might be interested in the following.

A group of amateur radio operators maintains the old ZLD building which is, of course, in a fabulous radio location at the end of Musick Point, with no electrical noise. Much of the old ZLD equipment was rescued by the group in 1993, and some of it has been restored, including a Dansk 1KW 500kc/s xmtr and a Nautel 1KW 500kc/s solid state xmtr. Many other projects are waiting their turn. The old operating desks are still in use, with receivers by Eddystone, Marconi, Redifon, etc. Plus there's some nice modern ham gear for those who like that sort of thing.

The station has the amateur radio callsign ZL1ZLD.

What's even more exciting is that the station is actually on the air occasionally on 512kc/s A1, listening on 80m (since most hams don't have MW xmtrs).

For more info, please visit us at musickpointradio.org or drop us a line if you're planning to be in Auckland and we'll give you the tour.

73


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi, Neil
Worked ZLD many times 1960 - 1963 when working for the Union SS Co.
Wish you great success with your project,
73's
Bob ex ZL1BAR, ZL2PD, ZL5AC


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Great stuff - well done.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I read through your website in detail - a magnificent job.

I am particularly impressed that you have got 500 back on the air. 

Wonderful.

I remember walking up the road to the station building with a R/O friend in the mid 1990's, just after the utterly stupid (and illegal, btw) decision to close ZLD.


----------



## Neil Sanderson ZL1NZ (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel fortunate that when my wife and I sailed our little boat from Vancouver to Auckland between 1987 and 1991 that I could still rely on CW from Hawaii, Australia and NZ. I copied the weather, in both plain language and IAC Fleet Code, on my little Sony ICF-2010 receiver (couldn't afford the space, weight or cost of a transceiver). Two years after we arrived, marine radiotelegraphy was gone. I guess the yachties all have weather fax on their laptops now! Times change.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Hi Neil, 

I recently received some photos of the Musick Point station from my good friend Ian/ZL2AIM following his recent visit to the site and yes, some lovely old gear there. 

He didn't mention that they sometimes operate split 512khz/80m though, perhaps he doesn't know so I'll mention this to him, thanks !!

= Adrian - ZS1TTZ


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sent my last radiotelegram, a Radio Pratique message, through ZLD - Australian Venture 1992.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sent my last radiotelegram, a Radio Pratique message, through ZLD - Australian Venture 1992.
> 
> John T



She was a lovely ship. Great run.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sure was, especially for a swan song.

John T


----------

